# Krazy Katz...



## skippy (Aug 28, 2011)

I occasionally look at ebay under catalytic converter scrap, to keep semi knowledgeable about what the different types look like, and so I saw this
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scrap-Diesel-Catalytic-Converter-Recycling-/280730063008?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415cd0d0a0
Holy shinola! Bidding $500 dollars!
Is someone trying to rope a sucker into paying $501 for a cat? That sort of money would mean that the cat would have to have 10+ grams of PGM in it...
I'm bewildered.


----------



## Smack (Aug 29, 2011)

New cat for a big truck diesel is a bunch of money.


----------

